# Oil Warning light comes on.....Oh no



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 88 Jetta GL 1.8/8v engine RV the oil warning light(buzzer too) comes on then goes out. Oil is full. I have several ideas but that's all. I believe the since it 24yrs old that several things could be wrong.... 
>clogged pick up screen 
>failing oil pump 
>faulty oil sending unit 
>old age 

Should I consider a engine flush first the go from there?


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Skip the flush...... 

Add to your above list: 

Intermediate shaft bearings 
Oil pump upper shaft bushing 
Check wiring to sending unit 
Verify oil pressure with a mechanical gauge. (You can temporarily hook one up and drive around to watch it. I'd recommend a permanent installation though.....more reliable.)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What weight oil?


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Problem solved*

Oil pressure was in range. Found lower oil pressure sensor failed replaced and all is good


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> What weight oil?


 In the winter 10w/30. 
In the summer 20w/50


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*summer oil*



88jettaguy said:


> In the winter 10w/30.
> In the summer 20w/50


 way to heavy, find a 5w-40 or 5w-30 you like and use it year round. you want something thats pumping the minute it fires. but then again how many miles do you have? if it's been working keep on.


----------



## Taran (Jun 5, 2010)

gmikel said:


> way to heavy, find a 5w-40 or 5w-30 you like and use it year round. you want something thats pumping the minute it fires. but then again how many miles do you have? if it's been working keep on.


No. In the older 8v engines, 20w-50 is appropriate for summer use, and 10w-30 is fine for winter. Mild winter on the east coast this year, I used 20w-50 all year round in my 1985 GTI (HT engine).


----------

